
Announcing Weduary: Make Your Own Social & Beautiful Wedding Website - MarlonPro
http://www.brit.co/weddings/announcing-weduary-make-your-own-social-beautiful-wedding-website/
======
flyt
Remember this is the same person that created a video explaining how to cut
two $60 Apple power cables to make an extremely dangerous, electrically unsafe
$120 jump rope.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w9e1uWg8fM>

~~~
snarf
I can't believe someone at Kleiner funded this. Although I am not in the
target demographic for Martha Stewart meets tech, the quality of the video
content being put out by her "production company" is truly awful.

------
FiddlerClamp
Interesting - I can't tell by looking at it whether or not it supports same-
sex weddings.

It'd also be cool to be able to tour the site without signing in through
Facebook, especially if your SO is unaware that you're thinking of proposing
:)

~~~
true_religion
It does. You can be groom and groom as far as I can see.

------
famousactress
Nice! As a serial-startup-dev _and_ someone with experience in the industry
(wife and I run a successful wedding biz) I'm always stoked to see people do
compelling things in the space. I think there are _TONS_ of awesome things to
do with for-wedding sites that no one's really getting right, and you guys
look well poised to set a good example.

FWIW, I'd test a landing page that makes the theme preview a bit more forward.

------
basseq
As a groom myself, I'll echo the problem statement. Definitely a space that
needs some innovation, but other than pretty designs, not sure this really
rethinks a wedding website much. Still seeing a lot of links, for example. I
applaud the effort and hope to see more on this in the future, though once I'm
married, I'll never have the need to build one again. Maybe as a guest,
though...

------
malkia
Sorry, but the name is very close to obitaury, not sure whether it rhymes
(weduary is made up word, and fine otherwise).

------
AdrianRossouw
Friends of mine built something similar - <http://wedful.com/>

------
monkeygus
like the idea but clicking on the try it free button does nothing.. i need a
wedding website soon, and i hated everything out there, so hope i can try this
out or i have to build my own site

------
drewtemp
What about those without Facebook accounts?

------
sad_panda
This woman is obsessed with weddings (especially her own.) She's a Miss
Havisham.

